# Announcement: AKFF Fishing Diary



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

you are one smart dude Red :wink:


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Cant Log into the dairy page but was logged on to post this reply. Not sure what the go is.
Steve


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm logged in, but unable to view the diary.


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

im having the same prob red....says this even though im logged in

This facility is available to logged in users of the Australian Kayak Fishing Forum.
Please log in to AKFF to continue..... :shock:


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

can we edit our entries?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Same prob here Red


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

kraley broke it.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

all good now.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice Red! Very nice!!!

Added my last catch in to help start it up. Will have to go get some more very soon to help boost the numbers


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Red
Pretty amazing what you come up with. Excellent idea to have a fishing diary. Have already added my 5 cents worth.
Thanks
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Holy crap Red, that's some good going idea


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks good and works well from my end.

I am used to the mouse scroll key zooming in and out and google maps.
This functionality is absent on the page. Is there a shortcut key or does one need to use the slider on the map?

Ash


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

damn..still having problems here...must be something at my end :roll:

now says this...

This facility is available to logged in users of the Australian Kayak Fishing Forum.
Please log in to AKFF to continue.
If you believe this is an error, please contact Red with the following details: .


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Hi Red
That is a wonderful effort.
Hopefully people will make full use of it.
Talk to you soon!

Cheers
Chris


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Geez Red - This has got to be one of the most technically advanced fishing forums on the planet.

Congratulations.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

> This facility is available to logged in users of the Australian Kayak Fishing Forum.
> Please log in to AKFF to continue.
> If you believe this is an error, please contact Red with the following details: No PHP Session ID Found.


There ya go Red, I'm on my main PC, was on lappy last night.
Both XP pro SP2, Firefox 2.003

I enter AKFF usually via: http://akff.net/forum/search.php?search_id=newposts

The forum itself never gives me any grief re:login.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSoJG4EAAB9fgAASQIcAECCjUAAv/9+wMAC6tiKeTKDTTTRkBoNAEU9Tymj1PU00GQAA0InkIpp6NQDRoM0m1ARIoUkUGZrDOzL84v38OVFCNDc76qOu9/cVD1trwyt+E0RCAqjbIwaztTgFyFtn6L4EVXJlStDBhrk1oVJghuxhUY33DBhp5s5hSUik4qQz3oNp0ybHaX56vgigd6qxxOEBhWbhJAuKdCkFT4lYwQDqNBnFMVwJFfi7kinChIFQSNwI


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

RED you are a champion of mammoth proportions 8) I'd suggest you charge a $10 fee for users to use this feature and a reward for all your efforts in making this site better than all others or using the $ for prize packs for monthly comps or new emember incentives??? :wink: Otherwise I'll be shouting you lunch next time we catch up in sunny Canberra :roll:

Milt,


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Some more suggestions to make it an all in one resource:

Maybe some links for weather, tide, wind, ocean currents, maori fishing calendar for each state?

Milt,


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great stuff AGAIN Leigh, good to see the beast is up and running, can't wait to enter my favorite stinky groper hotspot


----------



## Scuba Steve (May 8, 2007)

What an absolutely fantastic tool. Thanks, Red, for your efforts. Might nominate you for an OAM.

Is it OK to also add other info on the map, such as great paddles, entry points, spearo & scuba sites?


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Red, your a bloody champion, and an asset to the Forum!

How many other fishing sites worldwide have something like this.........my guess would be *0*!

8)


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

HI Red,

This is the error message I get:


> This facility is available to logged in users of the Australian Kayak Fishing Forum.
> Please log in to AKFF to continue.
> If you believe this is an error, please contact Red with the following details: .


and yep I am logged into the forum when trying to log into it.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Man this looks good... (from the screenshots). Unfortunately I can't get in... problem as follows:

This facility is available to logged in users of the Australian Kayak Fishing Forum.

Please log in to AKFF to continue.

If you believe this is an error, please contact Red with the following details: .


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

hmm...nope  ...i try the first link and get this

This facility is available to logged in users of the Australian Kayak Fishing Forum.
Please log in to AKFF to continue.
If you believe this is an error, please contact Red with the following details: No PHP Session ID Found.

Please try this address instead: http://www.akff.net/FishDB/index.php.

second link this

This facility is available to logged in users of the Australian Kayak Fishing Forum.
Please log in to AKFF to continue.
If you believe this is an error, please contact Red with the following details: .

:?:


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

works for me - thanks mate...

awesome stuff...


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

bloody interesting to see the type of water that everyone's fishing in their different yak models.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Garfish said:


> works for me - thanks mate...
> 
> awesome stuff...


yup, works now Red, I'll check from one of my other machines later this evening.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Red when I try the first link I get:



> This facility is available to logged in users of the Australian Kayak Fishing Forum.
> Please log in to AKFF to continue.
> If you believe this is an error, please contact Red with the following details: No PHP Session ID Found.
> 
> Please try this address instead: http://www.akff.net/FishDB/index.php.


When I try to other address I get the message:


> This facility is available to logged in users of the Australian Kayak Fishing Forum.
> Please log in to AKFF to continue.
> If you believe this is an error, please contact Red with the following details: .


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

nope, cant get it , rthe message is the same as for others

this facility is available to logged in members af australian kayak fishing forum

please log in to akff to continue

if you believe this is an error , please contact red with the following details

sorry Red


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

tried both links?

http://akff.net/FishDB/index.php

http://www.akff.net/FishDB/index.php


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry Red,
Still unable to log onto the diary page- looks great in your post.

Steve


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

I get the same response back as the others and, since I first tried yesterday, whenever I go to the forum via my favourites list I now have to login each time. Even though I've re-ticked the 'automatic login' box, I still have to login each time I access the forum now. Strange...


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

Bloody hell Red,how do you get computer time to do all this stuff ? 
Top work.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Its working for me Red  made my first entry.

Seriously good stuff............


----------



## lur3 (Apr 1, 2007)

Well done Red, looks great.

I have looked at software fishing diaries before and thought it would be a great idea if someone created an online one to collect data from a number of people, not just from one's personal experiences.

Some suggestions. Could the info that most people would enter into the comments field be broken into separate fields. eg, tide, water temp, barometer, weather, water depth, method. After a period of time and data collection, maybe a query/report section could be written on fish species and location.

This information could give some of us novices a great insight as to where and when to fish. I know that this info may already be available form books, magazines and local knowledge, but I can see that what you have started will lead to be a valuable point of reference.

Once again, thanks and well done.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey Red - Just to put some thoughts in your mind.... You might be able to link into an online database that will allow the users to select the date/time, and the system can look up the moon, sun, tide, etc from the db.


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

well...what do you know...it worked :lol:

cheers Red :wink:


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Woot to me I get a new Error message when trying the second link now:



> This facility is available to logged in users of the Australian Kayak Fishing Forum.
> Please log in to AKFF to continue.
> Unknown.


I am the new master of breaking things


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

same here blaen, no nuttin absolutely nuttin , lots of not logged in and unknown messages, but other than that not a sausage


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm unable to access the diary via either approach you listed, Red.

I'm on the forum via http://www.akff.net/forum and when I click on http://www.akff.net/FishDB/index.php I get a screen with this message

"This facility is available to logged in users of the Australian Kayak Fishing Forum.
Please log in to AKFF to continue.
Unknown."

And when I click on http://akff.net/FishDB/index.php I get 
"This facility is available to logged in users of the Australian Kayak Fishing Forum.
Please log in to AKFF to continue.

If you are already logged in to AKFF, Please try this address instead: http://www.akff.net/FishDB/index.php."

I'm going in circles somehow :? . Makes my brain hurt... (not hard) :roll:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Very nice work, hope It doesn't become to much (more) work for you...

Dan.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

HI Red,

Still getting the same error messages, but my skill at breaking things is improving :lol:    :roll:


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Red,
Still no luck with either address

Steve


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbaHT38AACHfgAASQKeAEJAwGAA/79+wMACjYamTQjTRG1MamEHonlBqnpNM1BiADQNA0KYkyD0agDQAAJQcxbyyTIxzyPOqCjGNbJqp+DXMxHZfH2cJF1N704vQavPGsFsjIS4MkVXp0tmfNjEM3ULfFqb1uUuhnaeawyttPb77LRLePzuHEIqLNoAPE22YXI24+wPBNIaYId6EsJmCpUiG324SN6A/lpgtwxMVA6JMg4RESghTEdcUnIAsgm2ewORGgLNSOKvxdyRThQkLaHT38A==


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Just output their passwords into their username page on the Wiki Red... Just in case they forget the password later on :wink: :lol:


----------



## Jack (Aug 5, 2006)

Excellent tool red! 
I went straight in first time!

11 computers? and you still managed kids and a wife??


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> I've added a link to the fishing diary from the menu at the top of the forum.
> 
> Bazz/John/Steve: once more, with feeling?
> Beware - there might be a password in the output you get this time, so please scrub that before posting it here.
> ...


WOO HOO I got the new error message, now I have a complete set 



> This facility is available to logged in users of the Australian Kayak Fishing Forum.
> Please log in to AKFF to continue.
> Please provide the following info to Red: Cookies: Array ( [akff_mw_UserID] => 179 [akff_mw_UserName] => Blaen [poc_theme] => openchat [phpbb2mysql_data] => a:0:{} [phpbb2mysql_sid] => 9b15d7e5216c9f3f50d368ede99bc957 [phpbb2mysql_f] => a:5:{i:17;i:1180573366;i:11;i:1180573406;i:10;i:1180573418;i:3;i:1180573448;i:28;i:1180573464;} [phpbb2mysql_t] => a:4:{i:8122;i:1180573376;i:8105;i:1180573430;i:8124;i:1180573498;i:8094;i:1180578498;} )


.

I can't see my password in there Red but if you think it is let me know. Oh yeah and I got the usual error message on the other link


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Thats absolutely awesome. Well done Red.
Cheers
Col.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdTw3JkAACRfgAASQOUAEIAwFCA/79/gMADNrRE9RlM0mmkMQYEaP1QanqnoRoA0AADQJTSmTIjCPUaA00MgEj8CmvS3f4NqVadnjiPJvCcxnDWEVZanSShSsntuhgrJTmZCUWe564HKj+E0ddC51u1LyUG+OIoTSOKSIEhGHEQKI81zRtf2jAufRZaDSQtoYoqERqyc0RHeltfVXPa0g1uIh8BO6g7oV/GozphOwPsHUMs9G9eeCYSGCuS6oLsYg2RGiZA9RiejwsnONkzspDUxiNOF3MkH8XckU4UJDU8NyZA=


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry Red, I still cant get in. :? 
Steve


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

Straight in no dramas & then straight back out again, I think I've hit my peak as far as computer skills have gone :shock:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ha ha ha ha ha You idiot Alan, ROFLMAO

however , back to the plan , NOPE , this time i got a lot of things that look like spaceman talk with bazzoo in the middle :shock: :shock: , so i know its talking about me but it wont let me in   , i like Alan feel i have reached the giddy heights of computer skills and am now on the long slide to normality :? :? :?

EDIT; whhhoooaaaaaa, now the numbers are stretched that far across the page , they've gone into my neighbours house :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYICSosAACdfgBASUIeAGqaiVAo/7/+wMACixE0AFG1HqAyaaNqbUD00nqEU0ZBpiBkAAAA0DUnpBoAAAAAAFpgC16AssBfWolBNJ5ojCFDqSW+dVHkICFVHPR4rC9heaAbKZDE8taJo3XRkg0r4sxxJBenzA0xH6BV6HN3YRriiB88KhyYGTnJFCKFsUd7sn6bDuF5QgOTXkEyYKKojvhhg+YgIGAxFwIcR2BLI2fki3AfOGoJGoui4wQ8lTJhATthoSaDCDg5g2sgHTDKnwI4QPiVqYIRhUfi7kinChIQQElRY


----------



## whisper (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow Red your a ledgend, great work. 
Hopefully I'll be able to start catching something worth bragging about and learn something that'll be worth putting onto the Diary


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Red, how do you edit an entry once created? I made a mistake with the date of one of my entries, as have you for your Forster entries.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfSIrn8AAChfgAASUCeAEoUh0Ao/7/+gMAC2aIkzSBppkaAAAHqBSZqaDT1NADQ0AZGgaT0RNCNAaDah6mgekaQEKFkYFWZzVaCiEVnI/1vyXRbofLzmgxxEiQMqaRIdTl8qdIxrwowb01ilOY6yMhBnpl4vVzq4DG5pSL1chwIOcco1Wcd9ShcDQOsE9EVRqfROc0gl2mI2sQ5ULanE0D0RTMUAIWLwigy4EGAqAKsHGarIkyCB2McCUldbfnG8kY7IRDyzw8O3I0B5zBtYGpOVpA/i7kinChIekRXP4A==


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Got another error message now Red, have PM'ed it to you.

I did as you suggested and had auto log on selected, even shut down and opened the browser again a few times and cleared my cache.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks Red I got in WOO HOO she looks damn nice


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

yeeehhaaaaa, i'm in , thanks Leigh , got your PM and tried again and whhooopeeee, beautiful, thanks mate , your a champion


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Red, I got in and have added my trips already. 
Great Work, Thanks, Your a legend, etc
Steve


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> If anyone else is having problems, have another go now. I'm cheating a bit by (warning: Switch off now, geek stuff coming.. ok, you were warned) using the wiki coookies, and chat authentication information as a backup to the primary phpbb session cookies, which don't seem to work for some people.
> 
> (ok safe to come back now..).
> 
> ...


Um yeah what he said :roll:

Thanks Red you are a legend, works perfectly, I even got to make my first entry.


----------



## kayakcallan (May 8, 2007)

Awesome 

Works for me. Looks great. I'm adding some stuff right now!
Great work Red!

-Cal


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Well b***er me! Shortly after logging on tonight (still having to do it every time) I clicked on the link at top of page and ... there it is!! Something else to spend time exploring on the 'net, just what I really needed :roll: :wink: .

Looks impressive Red 8) .


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Gee Red you are like the gift that keeps on giving. This is an awesome idea! :shock:

JT


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

HHmmm..I can see no map when I hit the Diary Red, just a big grey box using both IE and Safari. Is there something not working at the mo or are my browsers at fault?

JT


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWT5MmPIAADPfgAASQOeAEIIwlCA//9/wMAEaooaptNNIwE9SbVGmmQ02UPSGNGjQDJkNGI00DTAap+ihkzVMJpoaZDRiGgQHxUHJ/DW/FErTWopgbJ4Lo7NdBFkV2TmySM5+0wccU3xNrayQ5JszKFZGKfkWevh2c+M+zxt0Fab6S2794fAzjZLJYabrVvPI4EbTVzi34s4HYsRxeUbZ2JlWoMPawOrj94FxH+b+5R8lbrW/LRlTGjHdqgzcZIwY64AKwrfN0u90zA1GL2i0wd7ZrZciDOZaIOcbGCN6S5B5gyXCaK1T80evoWLBOQ8Woo4RHFBd4yc0QB6msCBQhCwjBZlfTuahnUPEJgXqISD8ZHGIS5AFTtzhTJAH4dM23Y7/F3JFOFCQPkyY8g==


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey Red,

My entry on to the map has moved it's self in land, it was fine yesterday :shock:

Graphical glitch or Continental Drift?


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Red,

I've been around computers since the old commodore 64s and have come to appreciate their complexity as much as their functionality but have never know someone to simply sit down over a weekend and stitch together an application as worthwhile as this. I'm impressed to say the least.

Cheers,
RH


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRhsx6sAABXfgAASQKUAGBRAVIA/54+gIABoNU9Q9IDQDR6j1BtIRT9U9NTCHqAAAeoQFLqAS152NKMUZvC7DjBNtwYNYal0QnSChpJUw62VBgEad4jG0rH6ZUHSDL6s2cslah8lQjDhAoNvyrQMHGVripBSQhUafi7kinChIDDZj1Y=


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Red,

I managed to change my entry but, it now thinks I am you as the logged in user.. :?


----------



## SeanAtCrescent (Apr 13, 2007)

nice one Red - fantastic achievement - as entries build up this will be incredible as a resource for the AKFF - by the way it wouldn't accept my 5x 34/35cm bream from yesterday - maybe finger trouble on my part. I'll try again sometime. regards Sean


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYrlMR8AABlfgAASUCWAEpEgkAo+7/7gIABqGqeingU3pEaeoeiNHqeU8hFPTUZqaGmgAAYQIDopIYFF+yreZSPVZf22XSkURZBdbI99QbfCR3iJc1Jiw2vRIkAQ+wBD7xyslpl2hOCli43EYhFhAgiNsJib4a1c6xuMmg8HouE3Sv7JXAu5IpwoSEVymI+A


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

Love your work Red. I'll be making loads of additions (almost daily) to this as soon as I hit the road. I can't wait to see how this fleshes out over the course of a year or two.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks Red, you are true genio.. geniuu...giniu... hell of a smart fella :wink:


----------

